# Nordnorge fast geschenkt



## DinTur Matthias (22. November 2003)

Für alle jene, die schon immer mal ganz hoch in den Norden wollten, und sich für´s nächste Jahr noch nicht festgelegt haben:

Nach der Fertigstellung unseres 2004er Kataloges (einfach unter www.din-tur.de oder via pm an mich anfordern) haben wir noch eine neue Anlage auf der Insel Skjervøy am Ausgang des Kvenangenfjordes (ca. 100km Luftlinie nordöstlich von Tromsø) unter Vertrag genommen.

Eine reichlich späte Überlegung der Campbetreiber, jedoch ergibt sich für den einen oder anderen dadurch eine wohl mehr als interessante Alternative. Denn aus der Überlegung, daß die Anlage nur dann noch einigermaßen ausgelastet werden kann, wenn ein ordentlicher „Eröffnungsrabatt“ auf den Markt geworfen wird, entstand dieses wirkliche Schnäppchen:

- Charterflug von Frankfurt (ab: mittwochs ca. 19:30 Uhr) nach Tromsö (an: ca. 22:30 Uhr) inklusive 40 kg Freigepäck und inkl. aller Steuern und Gebühren. Der Rückflug geht dann kurz nach Mitternacht.
- Transfer von und zur Anlage (ca. 3,5 Std. Fahrzeit).
- Anglerhütte (ca. 45m²) mit 2 Schlafzimmern (je 1x Etagenbett + 1x Einzelbett), komplett für 6 Personen ausgestattete Küche (3 – Platten - Herd, Backofen, Geschirrspüler etc.), kleine Sitzecke mit Sat-TV. Die Ferienhütten liegen zwischen 50 m – 250 m vom Bootssteg entfernt.
- Alu – Boot „Fjordfangst“ mit 18,5 Fuß und 30 PS, inkl. Echolot und GPS.
- Ausreichend Gefriermöglichkeiten und überdachter Filetierplatz.
- Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, Bank, Post etwa 5 min. entfernt.
- Schwimmwesten, Gewässerkarten vor Ort
- Komplette Reiseinformationen im Vorfeld der Reise.

Termine: 	

19.05.04 – 26.05.04
02.06.04 – 09.06.04 
21.07.04 – 28.07.04
04.08.04 – 11.08.04

Preisbeispiele bei …
… 4 Personen: 		699,- € p.P. !!!
… 6 Personen (in 2 Booten): 	699,- € p.P. !!!

… 2 Personen: 		899,- € p.P.
… 3 Personen: 		799,- € p.P.
… 4 Personen (in 2 Booten): 	779,- € p.P.
… 5 Personen (in 2 Booten): 	727,- € p.P.


Preise zu anderen Terminen, bei eigener Anreise sowie Verlängerungstagen und -wochen auf Anfrage unter 04431-942992 oder info@din-tur.de

Übrigens: nach der Charterflugsaison (also ab dem 11.08.04) wird´s dann vor Ort nochmal billiger, denn dann kosten Hütte und Boot zusammen nur noch 688,- €.

Viele Grüße

Matthias + Andree
Din Tur


----------



## schelli (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Matthias,

sag mal ist das GPS mit Kartenplotter ??

Achja und nochwas hast du in dem Gebiet schonmal Gefischt ? wenn ja was hast du denn alles gefangen ?

Gruß
Schelli


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2003)

@Schelli,

Ich war noch nicht direkt an diesem Fjord (sondern auf Vannoy), aber die Fischvielfalt ist deutlich geringer als im Sueden.

Da oben gibt's Dorsch, Koehler, Katfische (Fleck und Grau), Heilbutt, Schollen, andere kleine Flache, Schellis , Rotbarsche z.T. in sehr respektablen Groessen.

Wittling, Leng, Makrele (und andere Warmduscher) kannste alles vergessen.....

Jetblack


----------



## schelli (10. Dezember 2003)

@Jetblack

Die Fische welche oben so rumschwirren kenn ich, aber wie es jetzt genau in diesen Gebiet ist würd mich mal interressieren.
Bekanntlich gibt es überall eine Fischart welche besonders häufig 
vorkommt d.h. gibts da oben mehr Katfischis oder ist eher kleiner Dorsch bis 50 Pfd. angesagt


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2003)

@ Schelli 
Katfisch auf jeden Fall! Kleinere Dorsche auch (je nach Jahreszeit). Mittlere Dorsche ab 25 kg ein wenig noerdlich auf der Fugloy Bank.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Kunze (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Hört sich stark an. 

Einige Fotos aus der Region.

Um es einzuordnen, zeigt der Pfeil die Insel. #h


----------



## heinerv (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jetblack,



> Mittlere Dorsche ab 25 kg




Wie schauen denn bei Dir die großen Dorsche aus ????



Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## schelli (10. Dezember 2003)

@Kunze

das sieht auch schon Kartenmäßig stark aus !!
Bilder sind auch nicht schlecht.

Ich will raaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuf

Wie soll ich das nur aushalten bis Mai ????


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2003)

@Heinerv

Schelli hat angefangen ... mit seinen kleinen Dorschen bis 50 Pfund 
..aber geil sind meterlange Filets schon!

@schelli
Vannoy ist die 2.te groessere Insel nach links vom Pfeil, die ein wenig zerfleddert aussieht. Dort geht im Mai noch nicht viel mit Dorsch - erst so ab Ende Juni, wenn die Koehler reinkommen.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## DinTur Matthias (10. Dezember 2003)

Naja, Schelli, ist schon ein Stück weg von Olderdalen. Kannst ja gerne noch ne Tour mit uns machen. 

Ach so, hab´s gerade aus Norge schriftlich bekommen: Die GPS-Geräte sind mit Kartplotter. 

Zum Fischen: ich selbst war nicht vor Ort, aber der Andree mit seinem Kumpel, der auch Andree heißt und da oben nächstes Jahr als Servicemann arbeitet. Die Jungs mußten allerdings aufgrund der Windverhältnisse im südlich gelegenen Rotsund fischen, haben etliche Dorsche bis 15 kg, ein paar Steinbeisser sowie die anderen üblichen Sorten (jedoch nur Kleinzeugs) gefangen. 

Mal sehen, nächstes Jahr ist ne Heili-Tour dahin mit der Presse geplant - die Gewässerkarte verspricht in dieser Richtung ja einiges.

Matze


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Schnuckelige Sache, Matthias!!! Wie sieht der Transfer aus, Auto?

Knobele eben grad, wie ich die letzten 4 Tage Resturlaub zu einer Komplett-Woche gestalten kann.

Mal Tanja gleich zeigen tuntun.

Endlich kommt mal neue Bewegung rein da oben, weiter so!!!

HiHo Karsten


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Nee, dat muss Fährweg sein. Oder echt die E6 um die Fjorde rum?


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2003)

@Karsten,

wenn Du da ohne mich hinfaehrst, mach ich Sushi aus den B2s !!!

grummel grummel ...
Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Hooooo, ruhig Brauner! Erst mal Bonn-Scheffe fragen wegen Schwarz-Urlaub. Dann die Frage, wie Reisezeit und Hüttenbelegung. Mich tät ´nen Viererteam mit 2 Booten interessieren. Oder 2 Hütten mit 4 Booten sprich ein flotter 8er - ohne Steuermann. Müssen nur auch Jirko betäuben und dorthin verschleppen, ebenso Deinen Namensvetter. Undundund...


----------



## alfnie (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

das ist ja preislich sogar für mich interessant, vom Romsdal
aus gerechnet, echt ! Anglerisch ist das da allemal eine
Sahnstück-Region, dreimal besser wie Romsdal.


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2003)

Jirko betaeuben ist bestimmt leichter, als diverse bessere Haelften zu ueberzeugen, dass
- mehr als 2 Urlaube eigentlich kein Luxus sind
- man ja nur weggeht, um hochwertiges Protein zu ergattern
- man das ganze Geraffel im Keller ja schliesslich auch mal nutzen muesse
- man sich hinterher tierisch freue, mal jemand wohlriechenden wieder zu treffen
- man nicht wegen der Kinder weggehe
- etc, etc

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Weibchen mitnehmen, Babysitter klarmachen und gut is´!! *lach*


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Und, Jetblack: Norge ist definitiv KEIN Urlaub! eher ´ne Studienreise...Oder so... ;o))))


----------



## Jirko (10. Dezember 2003)

@karsten & jetblack - :q :q :q

...isch bring nen großen vorschlaghammer mit  ...ich bin auf alle fälle am hebel & drücker und definitiv dabei #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube da fahren Pete,Mozart und ich am 7.Juli hoch. :m 
Werden dann dort alles vor Ort testen.


----------



## DinTur Matthias (10. Dezember 2003)

Transfer geht nur außen rum, da die Charter nur nachts gehen - da gehen keine Fähren über die Fjorde. Wird wohl ca. 3,5 Std. dauern von Tromsö bis Skjervoy.

Man kann halt nicht alles haben ...

M.


----------



## wildbootsman (10. Dezember 2003)

Klingt ja sehr interessant, nur kann man bei 40kg Gepäck nicht viel Bier hin und viel Fisch zurück mitnehmen, oder?

Das Bier auf dem hin war übrigens ein Witz...


----------



## DinTur Matthias (10. Dezember 2003)

offiziell nicht, habe es jedoch bisher nicht erlebt, dass in Tromsö überhaupt gewogen wird.

Karsten wird dies vielleicht bestätigen können.

Man sollte es ntürlich nicht übertreiben und dann noch die netten norwegischen Flughafenmädchen anmuffeln - dann wird sicher auch mal die Waage eingesetzt und kräftig zur Kasse gebeten.

Übrigens, Jungs, das hier ist ein Werbepartnerforum. Soweit ich weiß, sind da eigentlich nur 10 Antworten auf die Anzeige zugelassen. Wundere mich, dass es überhaupt noch möglich ist, zum Thema zu posten.

Macht also bitte mal nen eigenen Thread dazu auf, wenn´s euch wirklich ernst ist.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Bestätige: Braathens und SAS sind da überhaupt nicht kleinlich - seid nett und charmant zu dem Personal, dann klappt´s auch mit dem (leichten) Übergepäck. Wir waren zu zweit mit 76kg in Manndalen, erlaubt waren 60kg. Und dazu alle Multis plus Videoausrüstung als Handgepäck!

Aber wie gesagt: artig und gepflegt, ohne irgendein böses Wort!

Super Angebot, knobelt ächt mal, ob ihr Zeit habt, Männers!

(Matthias: Hauptsache, Tanja und ich kommen auch unter, wenn mein Scheffe mich lässt)


----------

